# a bunch of config.exe notification area



## juraii (Jun 17, 2015)

I just bought a new computer and noticed today after a slow reboot
a bunch of config.exe in my notification area icon i believe it may be causing my computer to be slow in startup/booting any ideas why their are 8 yes 8 config.exe listed? I have posted a image.

thanks for any help.


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi juraii 

These are AutoIT-based applications. Mind if I take a quick look at your installed programs and the programs you have on start-up? I just want to confirm something.








*MiniToolBox*

Download *MiniToolBox* and move the executable file to your *Desktop*;
Right-click on *MiniToolBox.exe* and select







*Run as Administrator*;
Check the following options:
List Installed Programs;
List Last 10 Event Viewer Errors;









Once this is done, click on *Go* and wait for the scan to complete;
Once the scan is complete, a log will open. Please copy/paste the content of the output log in your next reply;








*Autoruns - Start-up Entries*
Follow the instructions below to give me an Autoruns log containing your start-up entries:

Download *Autoruns.zip* from the Sysinternals Suite webpage;
Extract the content of the *Autoruns.zip* folder where you want, then go in the folder, right-click on *Autoruns.exe* and select *Run as Administrator*;
Accept the EULA on opening, then wait for all the entries to load;
Click on *File* then *Save* and save the file to a location easily accessible as a *.arn* (Autoruns) file;
Go on *ge.tt* and upload the Autoruns file you saved;
Once done, post the download URL of your uploaded file in your next reply;


----------



## juraii (Jun 17, 2015)

MiniToolBox is classified as a Trojan by Norton, cannot download.


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

This is a false positive by Norton. I suggest you to disable Norton for the time of the download and execution of MiniToolBox, then you can re-enable it. Or when it's disabled, you can whitelist the executable.


----------



## juraii (Jun 17, 2015)

SCOTT.arn

MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 11-05-2015 01
Ran by scwf (administrator) on 19-06-2015 at 14:27:16
Running from "C:\Users\scwf\Desktop\scwf\configprobs"
Microsoft Windows 8.1 (X64)
Model: X550JD Manufacturer: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

========================= Event log errors: ===============================

Application errors:
==================
Error: (06/19/2015 00:29:04 PM) (Source: Microsoft Office 15) (User: )
Description: Office Subscription licensing exception: Error Code: 0x305; CorrelationId: {2C68B6B3-CD64-455C-9821-9A7A8552C9E0}

Error: (06/18/2015 05:32:37 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: Event provider ProtectionManagement attempted to register query "select * from MSFT_MpEvent" whose target class "MSFT_MpEvent" in //./root/microsoft/protectionManagement namespace does not exist. The query will be ignored.

Error: (06/18/2015 05:32:37 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: Event provider attempted to register query "select * from MSFT_MpEvent" whose target class "MSFT_MpEvent" in //./root/microsoft/protectionManagement namespace does not exist. The query will be ignored.

Error: (06/18/2015 00:57:30 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: lpksetup.exe, version: 6.3.9600.16384, time stamp: 0x5215ef14
Faulting module name: msvcrt.dll, version: 7.0.9600.16384, time stamp: 0x5215f944
Exception code: 0x40000015
Fault offset: 0x0000000000055326
Faulting process id: 0x16e0
Faulting application start time: 0xlpksetup.exe0
Faulting application path: lpksetup.exe1
Faulting module path: lpksetup.exe2
Report Id: lpksetup.exe3
Faulting package full name: lpksetup.exe4
Faulting package-relative application ID: lpksetup.exe5

Error: (06/16/2015 10:40:38 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: plugin-container.exe, version: 38.0.5.5623, time stamp: 0x5563c49a
Faulting module name: mozalloc.dll, version: 38.0.5.5623, time stamp: 0x5563b229
Exception code: 0x80000003
Fault offset: 0x00001aa1
Faulting process id: 0x1108
Faulting application start time: 0xplugin-container.exe0
Faulting application path: plugin-container.exe1
Faulting module path: plugin-container.exe2
Report Id: plugin-container.exe3
Faulting package full name: plugin-container.exe4
Faulting package-relative application ID: plugin-container.exe5


System errors:
=============
Error: (06/19/2015 11:39:46 AM) (Source: DCOM) (User: scott)
Description: {1B1F472E-3221-4826-97DB-2C2324D389AE}

Error: (06/19/2015 11:39:16 AM) (Source: DCOM) (User: scott)
Description: {BF6C1E47-86EC-4194-9CE5-13C15DCB2001}

Error: (06/18/2015 00:57:30 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: {752073A1-23F2-4396-85F0-8FDB879ED0ED}TrustedInstaller

Error: (06/18/2015 00:45:39 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Windows Update service did not shut down properly after receiving a preshutdown control.

Error: (06/18/2015 00:34:57 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: scott)
Description: {1B1F472E-3221-4826-97DB-2C2324D389AE}

Error: (06/18/2015 00:34:27 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: scott)
Description: {BF6C1E47-86EC-4194-9CE5-13C15DCB2001}

Error: (06/17/2015 06:01:19 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: scott)
Description: application-specificLocalLaunch{7022A3B3-D004-4F52-AF11-E9E987FEE25F}{ADA41B3C-C6FD-4A08-8CC1-D6EFDE67BE7D}scottscwfS-1-5-21-1491960053-2067216041-961450860-1001LocalHost (Using LRPC)UnavailableUnavailable

Error: (06/17/2015 06:01:19 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: scott)
Description: application-specificLocalLaunch{7022A3B3-D004-4F52-AF11-E9E987FEE25F}{ADA41B3C-C6FD-4A08-8CC1-D6EFDE67BE7D}scottscwfS-1-5-21-1491960053-2067216041-961450860-1001LocalHost (Using LRPC)UnavailableUnavailable

Error: (06/17/2015 06:01:19 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: scott)
Description: application-specificLocalLaunch{7022A3B3-D004-4F52-AF11-E9E987FEE25F}{ADA41B3C-C6FD-4A08-8CC1-D6EFDE67BE7D}scottscwfS-1-5-21-1491960053-2067216041-961450860-1001LocalHost (Using LRPC)UnavailableUnavailable

Error: (06/17/2015 06:01:19 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: scott)
Description: application-specificLocalLaunch{7022A3B3-D004-4F52-AF11-E9E987FEE25F}{ADA41B3C-C6FD-4A08-8CC1-D6EFDE67BE7D}scottscwfS-1-5-21-1491960053-2067216041-961450860-1001LocalHost (Using LRPC)UnavailableUnavailable


Microsoft Office Sessions:
=========================
Error: (06/19/2015 00:29:04 PM) (Source: Microsoft Office 15)(User: )
Description: Office Subscription licensing exception: Error Code: 0x305; CorrelationId: {2C68B6B3-CD64-455C-9821-9A7A8552C9E0}

Error: (06/18/2015 05:32:37 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI)(User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: ProtectionManagementselect * from MSFT_MpEventMSFT_MpEvent//./root/microsoft/protectionManagement

Error: (06/18/2015 05:32:37 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI)(User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: select * from MSFT_MpEventMSFT_MpEvent//./root/microsoft/protectionManagement

Error: (06/18/2015 00:57:30 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: lpksetup.exe6.3.9600.163845215ef14msvcrt.dll7.0.9600.163845215f94440000015000000000005532616e001d0a9e5120b3519C:\Windows\system32\lpksetup.exeC:\Windows\system32\msvcrt.dll1acae0e8-15db-11e5-8262-40e230683b96

Error: (06/16/2015 10:40:38 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: plugin-container.exe38.0.5.56235563c49amozalloc.dll38.0.5.56235563b2298000000300001aa1110801d0a8a5f1d722d7C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exeC:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\mozalloc.dll3c3f303c-149a-11e5-8260-40e230683b96


=========================== Installed Programs ============================

µTorrent (HKCU\...\uTorrent) (Version: 3.4.3.40298 - BitTorrent Inc.)
Adobe Flash Player 18 NPAPI (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe Flash Player NPAPI) (Version: 18.0.0.160 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Aeria Ignite (HKLM-x32\...\{FE2D627E-D7E0-46EA-93A6-8583420285FA}) (Version: 1.13.3296 - Aeria Games & Entertainment) Hidden
Aeria Ignite (HKLM-x32\...\Aeria Ignite 1.13.3296) (Version: 1.13.3296 - Aeria Games & Entertainment)
Aeria Ignite (HKLM-x32\...\Aeria Ignite) (Version: 1.13.3296 - Aeria Games & Entertainment)
Akamai NetSession Interface (HKCU\...\Akamai) (Version: - Akamai Technologies, Inc)
ASUS GIFTBOX Desktop (HKLM-x32\...\{9110969C-A4E5-4112-93A3-A8686BF7444C}) (Version: 1.0.2 - ASUS)
ASUS Live Update (HKLM-x32\...\{FA540E67-095C-4A1B-97BA-4D547DEC9AF4}) (Version: 3.3.4 - ASUS)
ASUS Power4Gear Hybrid (HKLM\...\{9B6239BF-4E85-4590-8D72-51E30DB1A9AA}) (Version: 3.0.8 - ASUS)
ASUS Screen Saver (HKLM-x32\...\{0FBEEDF8-30FA-4FA3-B31F-C9C7E7E8DFA2}) (Version: 2.0.8 - ASUS)
ASUS Smart Gesture (HKLM-x32\...\{4D3286A6-F6AB-498A-82A4-E4F040529F3D}) (Version: 3.0.8 - ASUS)
ASUS Splendid Video Enhancement Technology (HKLM-x32\...\{0969AF05-4FF6-4C00-9406-43599238DE0D}) (Version: 3.01.0003 - ASUS)
ASUS USB Charger Plus (HKLM-x32\...\{A859E3E5-C62F-4BFA-AF1D-2B95E03166AF}) (Version: 4.0.2 - ASUS)
ATK Package (HKLM-x32\...\{AB5C933E-5C7D-4D30-B314-9C83A49B94BE}) (Version: 1.0.0035 - ASUS)
Conexant HD Audio (HKLM\...\CNXT_AUDIO_HDA) (Version: 8.65.41.50 - Conexant)
CyberLink MediaStory (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{55762F9A-FCE3-45d5-817B-051218658423}) (Version: 1.0.1314 - CyberLink Corp.)
Device Setup (HKLM-x32\...\{1F07F2C7-596F-4F34-B805-2C61A3E50E5A}) (Version: 1.0.18 - ASUSTek Computer Inc.)
Echo of Soul (HKLM-x32\...\Echo of Soul) (Version: - )
Foxit PhantomPDF (HKLM-x32\...\{FC76E6BB-7CBB-4CD6-8178-3BCADC0526C3}) (Version: 6.0.62.801 - Foxit Corporation)
Google Chrome (HKLM-x32\...\Google Chrome) (Version: 43.0.2357.124 - Google Inc.)
Google Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{60EC980A-BDA2-4CB6-A427-B07A5498B4CA}) (Version: 1.3.27.5 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Hardwood Euchre (HKLM-x32\...\Hardwood Euchre v2) (Version: - Silver Creek Entertainment)
Intel(R) Management Engine Components (HKLM-x32\...\{65153EA5-8B6E-43B6-857B-C6E4FC25798A}) (Version: 9.5.23.1766 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Processor Graphics (HKLM-x32\...\{F0E3AD40-2BBD-4360-9C76-B9AC9A5886EA}) (Version: 10.18.10.3496 - Intel Corporation)
Java 8 Update 45 (HKLM-x32\...\{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83218045F0}) (Version: 8.0.450 - Oracle Corporation)
Microsoft Office (HKLM-x32\...\{90150000-0138-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 15.0.4641.3004 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{A49F249F-0C91-497F-86DF-B2585E8E76B7}) (Version: 8.0.50727.42 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM-x32\...\{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM\...\{1D8E6291-B0D5-35EC-8441-6616F567A0F7}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM-x32\...\{F0C3E5D1-1ADE-321E-8167-68EF0DE699A5}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.61030 (HKLM-x32\...\{33d1fd90-4274-48a1-9bc1-97e33d9c2d6f}) (Version: 11.0.61030.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Mozilla Firefox 38.0.5 (x86 en-US) (HKLM-x32\...\Mozilla Firefox 38.0.5 (x86 en-US)) (Version: 38.0.5 - Mozilla)
Mozilla Maintenance Service (HKLM-x32\...\MozillaMaintenanceService) (Version: 38.0.5 - Mozilla)
Norton Internet Security (HKLM-x32\...\NIS) (Version: 21.7.0.11 - Symantec Corporation)
NVIDIA Graphics Driver 333.02 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.Driver) (Version: 333.02 - NVIDIA Corporation)
NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.13.1220 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.PhysX) (Version: 9.13.1220 - NVIDIA Corporation)
Qualcomm Atheros Bluetooth Suite (64) (HKLM\...\{A84A4FB1-D703-48DB-89E0-68B6499D2801}) (Version: 8.0.1.318 - Qualcomm Atheros Communications)
Qualcomm Atheros Client Installation Program (HKLM-x32\...\{28006915-2739-4EBE-B5E8-49B25D32EB33}) (Version: 10.0 - Qualcomm Atheros)
Rainmeter (HKLM-x32\...\Rainmeter) (Version: 3.2.1 r2386 - )
RarZilla Free Unrar (HKLM-x32\...\RarZilla Free Unrar) (Version: 6.50 - Philipp Winterberg)
Realtek Card Reader (HKLM-x32\...\{5BC2B5AB-80DE-4E83-B8CF-426902051D0A}) (Version: 6.2.9600.21243 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
Realtek Ethernet Controller Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{8833FFB6-5B0C-4764-81AA-06DFEED9A476}) (Version: 8.29.314.2014 - Realtek)
Skype™ 6.18 (HKLM-x32\...\{7A3C7E05-EE37-47D6-99E1-2EB05A3DA3F7}) (Version: 6.18.105 - Skype Technologies S.A.)
Steam (HKLM-x32\...\Steam) (Version: 2.10.91.91 - Valve Corporation)
System Requirements Lab (HKLM-x32\...\{FEE1F166-EAE4-4C4B-8988-D82521F9F63F}) (Version: 6.1.5.0 - Husdawg, LLC)
Update Installer for WildTangent Games App (HKLM-x32\...\{2FA94A64-C84E-49d1-97DD-7BF06C7BBFB2}.WildTangent Games App) (Version: - WildTangent) Hidden
WebStorage (HKLM-x32\...\WebStorage) (Version: 2.1.11.399 - ASUS Cloud Corporation)
WildTangent Games App (HKLM-x32\...\{70B446D1-E03B-4ab0-9B3C-0832142C9AA8}.WildTangent Games App-asus) (Version: 4.0.11.14 - WildTangent)
Windows Driver Package - ASUS (ATP) Mouse (07/02/2014 6.0.0.39) (HKLM\...\51B9B97722559D76D6429B83B71A86106A35BFCE) (Version: 07/02/2014 6.0.0.39 - ASUS)
WinFlash (HKLM-x32\...\{8F21291E-0444-4B1D-B9F9-4370A73E346D}) (Version: 2.42.0 - ASUS)

**** End of log ****


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

Your .arn (Autoruns) file is corrupt, I cannot open it. Can you follow the instructions again? This time you can simply attach it to your next reply, no need to upload it on ge.tt.


----------



## juraii (Jun 17, 2015)

hopefully this works


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

Nothing. Right-click on the taskbar and select *Open Task Manager*. From there, go to the *Process* tab. Find a *config.exe* process, right-click on it and select *Open file location*. Where is the executable located?


----------



## juraii (Jun 17, 2015)

No config.exe running in process's. I too another look at notification area and when I attempt to click on "show icon and notifications" for any of the config.exe, I get a bubble saying this notification icon is not currently active, it will be shown the next time it is active.

I have done some updates and disabling of start up apps it has helped with the speed. I am now just curious what they are from and how to get rid of them.


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

In the Task Manager, did you check *Show processes from all users*? They are from an AutoIT program from what I can tell. We need to know where the executable is.


----------



## juraii (Jun 17, 2015)

yes, no config.exe anywhere.


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

So it only happened once? Do you remember what you disabled?


----------



## juraii (Jun 17, 2015)

no, they are still all listed in the notification area. they wont go away lol, I have no idea what they are from. as we figured out they are not running and I have them set to show icon when they are active. I guess all I can do is wait to see if any of them become active.

Thanks for your time and help!


----------

